# Stream/River Muskie Conversation continued...



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey guys,

Saw the previous thread about stream muskie. I live up by Cleveland and have done my fair share of catching the skis in the rivers around here when it is warm, never in the winter. Just wondered if anyone could provide some more information on best places, types of baits, presentation, etc for catching muskie in the winter months and in the spring? I primarily fish for them in the summer/fall. Any information would be appreciated. Also, was curious of what other rivers/streams in Ohio would be good to try?

Zach


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is a picture of 1 from last fall.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Zach,

Nice fish, what rivers are you fishing? I fish Alum mostly in Central Ohio. 

As far as lures go (for spring), I'm learning that every body of water has it's own personality. In Clearfork, lots of people like the AC Shiners & J13 Rapalas, smaller lures. At Alum, they go after AC shiners up to a 9" glide bait (but the trolling bite is better than the casting bite). Ceasars Creek tends to be more of a casting lake than trolling lake, but can catch them either way. But pretty much all my experience is with Alum and Clearfork.

If I was to start at a new lake/river, I'd start out with 4-6" baits casting or trolling. The color scheme might stay the same thruout the year (if a natural perch works in the fall, it'll brobably work in the spring too). I know that golds and oranges work well in most rivers....as much orange as possible.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I got a muskie out of Alum Creek (not the lake) on a big husky jerk. It was around 30". I'm guessing you are refering to the Grand up in NE OH.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Greg,

Thanks for the response I appreciate it. I have fly fished the clear fork many times, but never thought to fish it for musky. I will have to give that a try. Do you fish mostly near the damn/spillway or further down? Where is Ceasars creek located? I primarily fish the rivers up North, all the GL tribs. Looks like I will need to make a trip to Gander mtn. and get some more lures, look for more orange.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

mushijobah,

I will have to give Alum creek a try. I have never fished it. Any information as to where is a good place to start trying on the Alum?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, when you are thinking about making a trip, I can give you a few hints. I am by no means a muskie expert, but I know where I have seen/hooked them before.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Maybe that one came out of the big G.R.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Those river fish run very heavy for thier length!


----------

